# Any one know if these are good knives?



## andrew hope (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm looking to get my first knife set and I found https://www.chef-tools-direct.com/ they are the most affordable knives I could find and it's a Canadian site. Just wondering if any one could help tell me if these are good knives I'm looking at the apprentice series. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## bigbadbutcher (Feb 5, 2006)

Unfortunately those do not appear to be good knives, and the website does not list any specifications. If you want good reasonably priced knives try Forschner.
http://www.cutleryandmore.com/prodli...ID=6&LineID=15
I prefer the rosewood handled knives because I don't like the way fibrox feels. But that's just me, and fibrox is cheaper. Hope I helped...


----------



## andrew hope (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/details.asp?SKU=4596 or
http://www.cutleryandmore.com/details.asp?SKU=6736 ones case ones roll and both have slightly differant knives


----------



## andrew hope (Feb 3, 2006)

Got the one with the plastic case it had the 10 inch bread knife I love soo much, We have one at work and it just rocks. Only lame thing is international shipping charges for living in canada but a free swiss army knife  

and thanks for your help


----------



## rjp (Jan 29, 2006)

Hold and Try as many brands as you can........

I tried 14 different 8" Chef's Knives before I finally settled on the Kershaw Shun line. I LOVE my knives, but they aren't for everyone. Another brand that I really liked the feel of was the Global knives. But my best advice is to try as many as you can. Ask other students to let you practice you knife skills with their knives to see if you like them. Me, I say Kersahw SHUN knives......but that's just *MY* personal preference.


----------



## bigbadbutcher (Feb 5, 2006)

I like the hardcase set, but that's purely my preference. You have to figure out what knives you think you would get the most use of. And I like the boning knife better in the hardcase set becuase it's flexible. When I have to make sausage at work that's the first thing I grab is a flexible boning knife. :lol: I'm glad I could help. Happy Chopping.:crazy:


----------



## skiingontheroof (Nov 6, 2002)

As far as knives are concerned, I would stay away from the ones in the link that you posted in your original message. They are what is called "stamped" and makes for a lesser quality knife that won't hold its edge for long and doesn't have very good balance. If you are going to be a cook and using your knife everyday, you want a knife that will be able to keep up with your pace. 

Across the boards, the best knife for this is "forged" which means that its hammered down from a large piece of metal. This gives the knife more durability. It will hold its edge longer and be better balanced. The balance is important since you are going to be using the knife so often, you want something that is going to be comfortable to use and will not stress your hand or forearm. 

I would check out Wustoff Trident, Global, Kershaw (as someone previously mentioned), or Chef's Choice. Again, as someone else said, the other important thing is to get the knife into your hand and see how it feels. Go to a local kitchen store and try to hold as many knives as possible. They all have a different feel and go with whatever feels good to you.

Those are just the tips I've learned through experience and working in a retail cooking store. I hope it helps!


----------



## andrew hope (Feb 3, 2006)

I pretty much use two knives well at work 10inch chefs knives (twin henkles) and my victroknox serrated knife, I work solo shifts right now being winter and most of the prep is done before my shifts so I don't cut for hours and hours yet. At home I use the smaller knives a lot more.


----------



## stuartv (Feb 3, 2006)

Aren't Kershaw Shun Classic knives stamped also?


----------



## andrew hope (Feb 3, 2006)

yay after 10 days they are just now processing and sending my order... now I just need to wait another 10 days for it to get here via us air mail...


----------



## phuebner (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Andrew, I hope I can be of help for you.

One person in this blog mentions that there is no product quality information on the Chef Tools Direct website and they are correct. This is something we have to fix which we will do shortly. Go to our main site which is CanadaCutlery.com and if you select the "Education" button on the left we have lots of information as well as video's on manufacturing.

We manufacture in Europe using the highest grade Surgical Stainless Steel. Our knives come with a full "lifetime" warranty against any manufacturing defects, something not offered by many well known manufacturers. The reason we do that is we stand behind what we sell.

Note: For some of you, who don't know, please note that Forshner (USA) manufactured by Victorinox in Switzerland and the product is also stamped.

We also sell Victorinox from Switzerland but it is not on our purchasing site chef-tools-direct.

Since you are in BC, I would suggest if in Vancouver or Victoria, go to our national distributor and professional hotel restaurant supplier (Russell Food Equipment Ltd.) and see and feel our knives and you will find the balance exceptional along with the Ergonomic handles offered.

If one piece "Hot Drop Forged" knives are what you are looking for, then take a look at our Masterpiece Series of knives.

Feel free to email me if you need more professional advice.

Our company is well known in the professional trade as well as a great supporter of our Canadian Chef's and American Chef's.

Check out the American Culinary Federation site, events and education and you will see we are a long time supporter on education for their member chef's.

Hope this information helps you out!

Regards, Peter

Oh - and by the way, we ship within 24 hours.


----------



## coosie (Feb 22, 2008)

I have tried to access your site with Internet Explorer and Firefox. Neither browser can get past the home page. The browser window closed immediately. Frustrating.


----------



## phuebner (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Coosie, I just tested with Internet Explorer and had no problems.

I do know that our webmaster was updating some technology recently (last evening) on our site and perhaps that is what created the problem for you.


----------

